# Canadian cell phone plans



## Poimen (May 4, 2009)

Do any of my Canadian brothers know if there are any reasonable plans out there so I can permanently replace my land line with a cell phone? It seems like such a waste to have a cell and a land line if I can get everything in one.


----------



## tellville (May 4, 2009)

Ironically I just got a land line because I was frustrated with the having a cell phone as my home line! 

Of course, I now live in a basement in Surrey (oh, and I've moved to Fraser Heights now) and cell phone coverage is abysmal. I get dropped and fuzzy calls all the time. However, you living out in the prairies probably experience no such problems  

I use Rogers personally. If you call them (don't go to the store) you can usually get a deal that is exactly what you are looking for (within reason). 

Again, I will emphasize NEVER SIGN UP FOR A CELL PHONE AT A STORE - EVER (regardless of which company you go to). I use to sell cell phones (but not for long as I sucked at it and would usually convince people that said phone and plan would actually be bad for them!). Always call the cell phone company directly. 

Now I am not sure if this trick will work if you are not a Rogers customer already but I will tell it to you anyway.

When you call Rogers when it asks you what you want to do say "cancel my phone". This puts you in with a department that has special privileges to offer you deals you would not normally get. I do not think they see that you said you wanted to cancel your phone, all they see is that you were transfered from the main Rogers headquarters. Then, ask away. If you are a first time customer and are talking to the "special department" you should be able to get a very very good deal (if you push for it)(and if they actually sign people up for new accounts). 

Anyway, those are my .

P.S.
NEVER SIGN UP FOR A CELL PHONE AND PLAN AT THE STORE. By all means go to the store to see the phone and the deals but don't sign up there. You can always get something better from Rogers directly. Also, do some research on the web site if possible so you know the right questions to ask.


----------



## OPC'n (May 4, 2009)

My family who lives in Canada hates Surrey. They use Rogers.


----------



## Poimen (May 4, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> My family who lives in Canada hates Surrey



Hey! That is where I was born and raised!

-----Added 5/4/2009 at 05:58:08 EST-----

Thanks for the suggestion(s) Mark. Currently I am signed up with Telus and I still have more than a year left on my contract.


----------



## OPC'n (May 4, 2009)

Poimen said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> > My family who lives in Canada hates Surrey
> ...



No, I didn't mean Surrey! There is another cell phone company they used and now that I have Surrey in my head I can't think of the other company! Sorry! Anyway, I just know they complained about it a lot and said they would alway stick with Rogers.


----------



## Poimen (May 4, 2009)

No problem Sarah. I was just joking around and I'm not particularly fond of Surrey except for the fact that some of my family still lives there.


----------



## tellville (May 4, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> My family who lives in Canada hates Surrey. They use Rogers.



I could elaborate on my agreement with your family but this isn't a "I hate Surrey (Vancouver)" thread  (though, in it's defence, I think most Canadians would think Vancouver is the best city in Canada to live). 

Daniel, I am sure Telus has a similar department. Not sure how you would get to it though. 

Just make sure to call Telus when singing up for a new plan. Don't use a dealer.


----------



## OPC'n (May 4, 2009)

Hahahaha! Ok, I'm sorry I didn't mean your town! I'm sure they love your town...everywhere in Cananda is beautiful in my opinion. I'll have to ask them which cell company they don't like so I can clear my good name with you guys!


----------



## tellville (May 4, 2009)

Well, if you thought "Surrey" you probably have "Telus" in mind. No other cell phone company has a name that is even remotely similar to Surrey 

And I don't put you in my bad books for looking down on Surrey  I look down on it all the time! More so for the west coast culture and horrendous city planning then for the scenery and weather (which I don't mind). 

And just so you know Surrey is just one of many cities in the Vancouver Metropolitan Area. But they are all bunched up together so it seems like one big city which makes zero sense


----------



## OPC'n (May 4, 2009)

Come to think of it I think it is Telus!  Well, I know that I have been a huge help in educating you guys in this area so if you ever need more good info just either PM me or make a thread addressing me begging for my help! I'm here for you!


----------



## bisonrancher (May 9, 2009)

If you were looking for just a new cell phone plan I would suggest Koodo. But I am not sure who would be the best to cover land and cell. I think Rogers, Bell, and Telus all have plans for this as it is becoming more and more common..


----------

